# Address that I need to figure out



## Cinnamonheart (Jun 15, 2012)

Attached is an image of the handwritten note that it is on.
Thanks everyone who is trying to help me!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Cinnamonheart said:


> Attached is an image of the handwritten note that it is on.
> Thanks everyone who is trying to help me!



The area is shown on Google map (Gkyzi)


athens post code 11475 - Google Maps


----------

